

Tag Maps: Animated Tag Clouds designed for Long Tail Navigation - dpapathanasiou
http://well-formed-data.net/archives/42/tag-maps-update

======
sanj
Has anybody found tag clouds useful as a UI mechanism? They're just a giant
_blink_ tag as far as I'm concerned.

~~~
nirmal
I was interested in using them on my site at one point but decided that the
changing font sizes would clash with my urge the keep things on a grid.

